# Goldens born in 2003



## goldenretrieverluver (Jan 13, 2015)

Why not? Let's do for Golden born in 2003. This was taken with my youngest daughter. Tiffany was 10 years old while Ted was 3 months old. Now, Tiffany is 21, and Ted is going to be 12 yeas old in this coming December. Ted is an old girl with young soul.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

*Cara 7/03 - 7/15*

Cara was born in July/03 and just passed in 7/15. Here are some of the last photos of my girl taken from June until the day before she went to the 'Rainbow Bridge'. That beautiful face just got more so as the years past...


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I was wondering if it would be weird for me to post, as Kid has already passed, but now I see Jud has already posted. So I will do it too 

Kid was born on October 2003 and passed away on this July 21st. 

Ted is so cute and fluffy, and Jud you know I think your Cara was beautiful.


----------



## goldenretrieverluver (Jan 13, 2015)

L.Rocco said:


> I was wondering if it would be weird for me to post, as Kid has already passed, but now I see Jud has already posted. So I will do it too
> 
> Kid was born on October 2003 and passed away on this July 21st.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for your lost. It is hard when we lose them. We lost Sampson 2 years ago due to mal practice when he just turned 9.. We still cry for him till now. I got 2 puppies since then so now I have 3, i.e. 12, and 2 of 2 years old. I didn't understand before but now I do....every one of them has a special place in your heart whether they are with us or not.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

L.Rocco said:


> I was wondering if it would be weird for me to post, as Kid has already passed, but now I see Jud has already posted. So I will do it too
> 
> Kid was born on October 2003 and passed away on this July 21st.
> 
> ...


Cara and Kid passed on the same day


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Jud, it was such a sad day!  
Two beautiful and sweet Goldens lost!


----------

